# Your Favorite Formulas



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

We all have a our favorite bands and tube combos for our preferred shooting styles and ammo. I thought it might be helpful for us all to list our favorites and the specifics, so that those new to the sport can have a logical starting point and those of us who are experienced can try something new.

Please list your favorite band or tube combos with the following information:

Material: latex, theraband, tubes- manufacturer, thickness, color, etc.
Dimensions: Untied length, active length, taper
Draw Length: At what length do you draw this combo
Ammo: Ammo that shoots best from this combo
Speed: average speed- please indicate warm weather or cool
Longevity: average lifespan for the bandset
Pouch: Homemade, manufactured, etc.

Here are mine:

Material: .040" medical latex
Dimensions: 8.25" untied, 7.75" active, 22-14mm taper
Draw Length: 32"
Ammo: 3/8" steel
Speed: warm 240fps, cold 210fps
Longevity: 100 shots if I am lucky
Pouch: SuperSure 5/8"-5mm

Material: .040" medical latex
DImensions: 8" untied, 7.25" active, 20-15mm taper
draw length: 32"
ammo: 3/8"-7/16" steel
speed: approx. 210fps warm, 190fps cold
longevity: approx 300-400 shots
pouch: SuperSure 3/4-5mm

Material: .030" medical latex
dimensions: 9" untied approx. 8.25" active, 1.25"-.75" taper
draw length: approx. 40"
ammo: 7/16"-1/2" steel or .380-.44cal lead
speed: approx 220-230
longevity: approx 400 shots
pouch: SuperSure 3/4"-6.5mm


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

2040 looped tubes
13" per side before looping, about 6" active
31" draw
7/16" steel 
190-ish fps when it's warm out, virtually unshootable in the cold
600-900 shots

TBG
1"x3/4" taper
7.5" length, 6.75" after tying
31" draw
7/16" steel
205 approx. FPS
400-600 shots


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

1842
14" cut each side
full loop tied to 6.75" active length
36"-37" draw (550%)
superpouch 3/4" big hole
7/16" steel
fps- two sides of a bean can
lasts forever.
Great Combo!

tbg singles
25/20mm @ 8.5"
7" active
superpouch
7/16" steel
draw length 37" (530%)
two sides of a bean can


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Pop and MJ!

Anyone else care to share? We promise not to use your band combos in competition against you...LOL


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

1745s looped
7 inch tie to pouch /34inch draw
performance pouch
9mm steel or .38 lead
hunting rig

half doubled 107s homemade pouch 
marbles
good for killing cans


----------

